# Excuse me



## L.Rey (Dec 19, 2020)

May I DM someone who's been around for a while? FAF and/or or just FA, doesn't matter. I just have a question I'd like to discuss, preferably one on one. No big deal, not trying to be a creep, I'm more or less in need of advice.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 19, 2020)

Ok, no discord but you can always PM me if you'd like and I'll see what I can do to advise.


----------

